

Preventing weak passwords by reading your mind - Ivyless
https://telepathwords.research.microsoft.com/

======
vanni
=Previous discussion=

Telepathwords: A New Password Strength Estimator (schneier.com) - Dec 6, 2013
- 81 points - 64 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6860987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6860987)

------
scotu
should I type my passwords in there? ._.,

~~~
Cthulhu_
Only if it's "password", "secret", "god", "scotu" or "12345"

~~~
pubby
What's scotu?

------
rottyguy
the problem is not coming up with hard passwords. the problem is trying to
remember all of them across the litany of places that require them (many with
varying policies for creating "safe" passwords). if we can solve the
"remembering" part, users wouldn't even need to be asked to create a pw (it
would simply be assigned)

~~~
robinhoode
I find it hard to believe that it's suggested people remember passwords. I
would suspect that anyone who knows anything about security would be using
something like LastPass to generate and store passwords.

